# My LEAP Diary



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I just received my test results yesterday. What a shock! I'm reactive to pork, eggs, cocoa, yogurt, garlic, and so many other things (guess which ones grabbed my attention). I'm going to talk to my dietician about these results early next week, and then hopefully start on the protocol in June, after a conference in Savannah (it would be too hard to eat right down there, the meals are provided). Question MNL or anyone else, could I start doing adding the appropriate foods in smaller quantities, since the timing of this is so bad for me? Just curious.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

That's great that you have your results back...There has been several new people that took the leap test and are doing wonderful on it now...Your list dont sound to bad to stay away from..If you are going to start your plan in June I would at least stay away from the red and yellow foods ...until you start the plan..It will take self will to really stick to it and follow the directions for wonderful results...Mike will probably be here in the morning to answer your question..but if that was my results I would really stay away from the red and yellow untill you start the plan...Only a suggestion. If you call LEAP they will be able to give you some answer's Jan might be able to help you with your questions . Welcome to the world of Freedom from the porcelin throne







Let us know if you need any help....


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Ditto to what Donna said. Do your best to stay away from those reds and yellows and then you can start the whole thing when you get back from Savannah.Looking forward to Mike's answer....Congrats on your key to feeling better!!!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SILICONESPRAY:Good question... _____________________________________"could I start doing adding the appropriate foods in smaller quantities, since the timing of this is so bad for me? Just curious." _____________________________________In the olden days what would have been done is simply the same thing they dio with food allergy...put you on a 3-5 day rotation diet right of the bat which includes all the non-reactive foods.Or, if the doc or therapist (or the lab with neither working with their client doctors or patients)simply had no time for such effort, would just tell the person to "go forth and sin no more"...eat the safe foods and avoid the unsafe foods etc.We have been able to develop a Disease Management Program which, if you follow it exactly as set forth, improves the outcomes compared to the traditional dietary therapies. That is, a higher percentage of people going on the program get a greater degree of symptom reduction than doing it either of the old fashioned ways.The protocols we give doctors and dieticians to follow are based on experimenting over a 3-4 year period, under direct medical and dietician supervision, with other ideas about how to implement a plan which will not only avoid non-allergic reactive foods, but help isolate out the other possible food reactions that NO allergy test and NO cellular food sensitivity test can isolate...pseudoallergies (since they are a direct mast cell reaction in the gut, for example, with a chemical in the food, no circulating immunoglobulins are present and no circulating cell reaction...leukocytes...occurs).If you can isolate these, which would be, under the old systems, still there and unaccounted for, you can get even better results. ALSO allergy tests and live cell tests, like all testing modalities, have an intrinsic (built in) possibility of false positive or false negative which varies with the nature of how every machine works, the prep procedures, and the specific physiology.So if you can contrive a method of also isolating any falses, you can further improve the patients chances at a good outcome. So the tekkies, researchers, doctors and dieticians, knowing these things about dietary provoked symptoms, worked very hard to develop a program which addresses each of these things in a specific way designed to use the new MRT test to its best benefit as an added tool, PLUS proceed in a way that will help isolate an true allergies, pseudoallergies the person has, and uncover any falsing, step by step. I know of one HC patient right now going through this process. If it were not for the protocol it would never be possible to work through such a complex case and get any kind of positive results at all. The person would be doomed to failure of any dietary plan. The person now clearly has some hidden allergen and pseudoallergen, and possibly sourced to dysbiosis, that the team is working on isolating methodically step by step. In another protocol it would be “well, diet doe not work” since no plan would have narrowed the field to a point you even know what to look for.Now what is the very best thing to do is not muck up the process by altering your diet in any way before the process starts. remember this is like planning a trip. You have only PART OF the AAA TripTick in front of you....so if you take off before the rest is there you might go up the wrong road and the trip planner will have more work to do bringing you back, than if you just wait by the side of the road until you are ready to go together with the whole map in front of you and your navigator by your side.My recommendation, to get the best chance at good results, is just maintain your present lifestyle, eating, medications, etc. until you start.The only thing you can do without mucking up the plan is to simply start staying away from the foods and chemicals which came back reactive (not green). This cannot hrut anything but DO NOT UNDEER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES introduce any new foods into your diet until it is done under our RD's supervision and in accordance with the protocols. THAT can muck up the plan...sorry to sound "bossy" but I want you to get the very very best possible outcomes.Gotta run hope that answers everyone’s questions for now.Stand by for the start date!Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hey bustaphur~ I had the same problem, bad timing right before a vacation. In my case I went ahead and started phase 1 hoping the worst of it would be over before the trip, and it was. I was told by the dietician to at the very least stay away from the reds and yellows, but to try to stick to the phase. I did pretty well, only venturing away from the program once big time and once only a tiny bit. It hasn't seemed to mess me up too much except for a slight gas reaction that gave me some pain. Good luck to you! LEAP has been working well for me so far. When you do start phase 1, watch out for that first 4 or 5 days, though - they were doozies!


----------

